# اختفاء كوكب الزهرة خلف القمر الاثنين



## جيلان (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اختفاء كوكب الزهرة خلف القمر الاثنين









ظاهرة فلكية سيتابعها الملايين الاثنين​ 

دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- في حدث فلكي يعتبر الأجمل لهذا العام، يختفي كوكب الزهرة خلف القمر مساء الاثنين، الأول من ديسمبر/ كانون الأول، حيث يعتبر هذا الاحتجاب، الذي ستكون مشاهدته ممكنة في الدول العربية، هو الوحيد الذي يمكن رؤيته بالعين المجردة وفي وضح النهار.
ويتمكن سكان كل من تونس والجزائر والمغرب وموريتانيا من رؤية الاحتجاب الكامل، أما بالنسبة لبقية الدول العربية، فسيبدو الزهرة قريبا جدا من القمر الهلال، إلا أنه لن يختفي خلفه.
ويعتبر هذا الاحتجاب شيئا مميزا بالنسبة للعرب، حيث تتخذ العديد من الدول الإسلامية من منظر الهلال وبجانبه النجمة شعارا لها، مثل باكستان وتركيا وتونس

ويبدأ الاحتجاب بعد غروب الشمس في تونس فقط، في حين أنه سيبدأ قبل غروب الشمس في كل من الجزائر والرباط وانواكشط، وعلى الرغم من وجود الشمس فإنه يمكن رؤية كل من الهلال وكوكب الزهرة بالعين المجردة حتى قبل غروب الشمس.
ويبقى كوكب الزهرة مختفيا لفترة من الزمن خلف القمر، ليعود بالظهور من الجهة المقابلة من قرص القمر.
وتعتبر الزهرة ألمع الأجرام السماوية بعد الشمس والقمر، يتبعها كوكب المشتري كثاني ألمع الأجرام السماوية.
وتمتد مواعيد الاحتجاب في بعض المدن العربية ما بين الثالثة والخامسة بتوقيت غرينتش، أما بالمناطق الأخرى فبالإمكان رؤية الاحتجاب بعد غروب الشمس بحوالي ربع ساعة.

ويذكر أن بعض الجمعيات الفلكية العربية تقوم بهذا النوع من الأرصاد وإرسال النتائج إلى المنظمات الفلكية العالمية الأخرى الموجودة في الولايات المتحدة واليابان.
ويستفاد من رصد وتوقيت الاحتجابات في تنقيح مدار القمر وزيادة الدقة في تحديد موقعه في السماء، وتحديد مواعيد الكسوف والخسوف ورؤية الهلال،  كما يمكن لعلماء الفلك رصد اكتشافات هامة، كاكتشاف نجوم ثنائية. 



*المصدر : CNN*
*تاريخ النشر : (GMT+04:00) - 30/11/08*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

خبر عجبنى جدا يا جى جى​


----------



## fouad78 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ظاهرة حلوة بس مع الأسف مش هقدر أشوفها
شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (30 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوووو
ميرسي ياقمر عالخبرية


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2008)

خبر جميل جيلان
شكرااااااا لنقله اختي
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> خبر عجبنى جدا يا جى جى​



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك والحمد لله انه عجبك*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> ظاهرة حلوة بس مع الأسف مش هقدر أشوفها
> شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​



*سدءنى ولا انا كمان مشفتهاش 
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوووو
> ميرسي ياقمر عالخبرية



*نورتى يا قمر الموضوع
لا شكر على واجب*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> خبر جميل جيلان
> شكرااااااا لنقله اختي
> سلام المسيح معك​



*مرورك الاجمل يا كليم
شكرا على التشجيع والمتابعة*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

هى هتيجى عندنا ولا ايه الخلاصة


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هى هتيجى عندنا ولا ايه الخلاصة



*متشغليس بالك يا حبيبتى هو عدى خلاص كان امبارح
احنا نحس مش باين عندنا :11azy:*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يعنى كمان مش يستنانى العبيط دا بيجى منغير ميقولى


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يعنى كمان مش يستنانى العبيط دا بيجى منغير ميقولى



*هو اسف وبعدين الموضوع ملطوع من اول امبارح هيقلك ادخلينى يعنى 
اداريين اخر زمن :smil8:*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يبااى عليكى لازم السياح دا


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اه.. دنتى الغالية *


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شوفى انا مش فاكرة ليا كام سنة هنا بس على ايدك نهايتى قربت


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> شوفى انا مش فاكرة ليا كام سنة هنا بس على ايدك نهايتى قربت



*مش يمكن نهايتى انا خصوصا انك ادارية مفترية كما هو معروف  وانا عضوة مباركة غلبانة*


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا بشوفها علطول ​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مش يمكن نهايتى انا خصوصا انك ادارية مفترية كما هو معروف وانا عضوة مباركة غلبانة*


 
ادراية مفترية باكدها 
انما مين بقى اللى كدب عليكى وخدعك وقالك انتى غلبانة


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بابا ورها لى

اغيظكم كلكم ​*


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا جيلان اوى على الخبر ده 
بجد ظاهره غريبه بس عجيبه
​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *بابا ورها لى​*
> 
> 
> *اغيظكم كلكم *​


 
واى يعنى منا ممكن انام واحلم بيها منغير محد يورهانى :t30:
ولعلكم بقى انا حلمت الاسبوع اللى فات انى الكواكب كلها بقو فى السما ورينى بقى هيورهالك ازاى والنجوم كانت كبيرة وبتلمع :t30::t30:


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *انا بشوفها علطول ​*



*انا اخويا ورهالى مرة بس السنادى ولا شفت حاجة
مش ميرنا دخلت فى الموضوع انسى*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *انا اخويا ورهالى مرة بس السنادى ولا شفت حاجة*
> *مش ميرنا دخلت فى الموضوع انسى*


 
مالها ميرنا يا بت انتى ​


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ادراية مفترية باكدها
> انما مين بقى اللى كدب عليكى وخدعك وقالك انتى غلبانة



*انا عارفة اطلعى انتى منها بس
نفسى وانا حرة فيها بقى اسألى حتى ونس اهى لا من دينك ولا من دينى لاتعرفنى ولا تعرفك هتقلك عليا حونينة*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *بابا ورها لى
> 
> اغيظكم كلكم ​*



*ولا يهمنا
انا هخلى ميرنا تورينى الحلم بتاها*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *ميرسى يا جيلان اوى على الخبر ده
> بجد ظاهره غريبه بس عجيبه
> ​*



*ميرسى يا رامى على مرورك
لسة ميرنا هتموتنا اهه عشن فاتتها هنتقطع*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> مالها ميرنا يا بت انتى ​



*يا لهوى عليا الطلاق اى ظاهرة تانية هجيبك من شعرك من بيتكوا واوريهالك دنتى ورتينى المر يساتر*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *انا عارفة اطلعى انتى منها بس*
> *نفسى وانا حرة فيها بقى اسألى حتى ونس اهى لا من دينك ولا من دينى لاتعرفنى ولا تعرفك هتقلك عليا حونينة*


 
دى لو قالت عليكى حونينة تبقى متعرفكيش عقبال منخدموكى يا شابة وتطيرى زى كدا :crazy_pil​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى عليا الطلاق اى ظاهرة تانية هجيبك من شعرك من بيتكوا واوريهالك دنتى ورتينى المر يساتر*


 
لا بنقولك ايه الا شعرى دنا افجرك 
اصلى بصراحة ليا شهرين مش  بطلع عين حد قلت اسلك بيكى واسخن :hlp:


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> لا بنقولك ايه الا شعرى دنا افجرك
> اصلى بصراحة ليا شهرين مش  بطلع عين حد قلت اسلك بيكى واسخن :hlp:



*روحى غلسى على روك فى بروفايله عشن تطيرى انتى كمان زى كدا :crazy_pil*


----------

